# where to get aspherical lens?



## f22shift (Oct 22, 2007)

where can i get the 50mm x 35mm aspherical lens? surples shed used to have it but now they don't have anymore. 

is there any other places?


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 23, 2007)

There are others but IIRC are about $28, maybe you could can try the 50 x 30 mm for $5 since the mag can focus a very wide range.

http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/l3467.html


----------



## f22shift (Oct 23, 2007)

AlexGT said:


> There are others but IIRC are about $28, maybe you could can try the 50 x 30 mm for $5 since the mag can focus a very wide range.
> 
> http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/l3467.html


 
nobody get ths. doesnt focus tight.waste of $


----------



## alphazeta (Oct 23, 2007)

f22shift said:


> nobody get ths. doesnt focus tight.waste of $




Thanks... You just saved me a few bucks...


----------



## choppers (Oct 23, 2007)

The 52mm lens will privide much better results. A little pricey but well worth it if you are going to take the time to make one of these awesome light. Here is the link to the 52mm lens


----------



## f22shift (Oct 23, 2007)

choppers said:


> The 52mm lens will privide much better results. A little pricey but well worth it if you are going to take the time to make one of these awesome light. Here is the link to the 52mm lens


 

yeah i found that site from a previous thread. got 50x35mm since i know it focus right. didnt want to experiment with fitment for 28 each ouch.

shave the stock reflector 1-2mm and it fits perfect. 50mm is the dia of the reflector so the glass fits snuggly in the head.

the 50x30mm is not right.it's more like 51 or52mm in dia. god awful projection.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 7, 2007)

I just measured the one I got from Mac, and one of Ledean's early models and it is 52mm x 23mm. Those recent 50mm links seem a lot thicker. I'm trying to get one that will fit under the KIU bezel.

I think this is the link to these at the shed.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 8, 2007)

You should read this thread if you are thinking of ordering from Surplus Shed.

Lux - I have a Kiu-like strike bezel which I got from Mad Maxabeam some months ago - not sure if it is a Kiu one or if he got it somewhere else. I thought it would be perfect with the Mag 1C with 52mm aspheric I got from ledean, but it doesn't quite fit. I think it just needs some careful machining to allow for the extra lens thickness, as it was obviously designed for a flat borofloat. I'll look into that sometime over the next day or 2.


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 8, 2007)

anyone know where I can get one for a minimag and what size?

Thanks


----------



## IcantC (Nov 8, 2007)

dd61999 said:


> anyone know where I can get one for a minimag and what size?
> 
> Thanks


 

Check this

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/979628&postcount=5

Link to ball
http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/product_info.php?products_id=134


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 8, 2007)

DM51 said:


> You should read this thread if you are thinking of ordering from Surplus Shed.
> .


 
I have ordered from them and when paid, latter found out item out of stock they emailed me and promptly refunded my money.

I started a thread in incan. related to aspherical lens, not the fisheye type LED moders use. It is a precision optic lens. Ever have a lens break due to heat, or buble up surface of a reflector?

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/179681

This lens has higher heat capabilites, culminates the beam producing longer throw with usable side spill. 




Jim


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. Does anyone know which Aspherical would fit the KIU bezel then? There are two problem with the 52mm, the width of the base causing it to not allow the KIU to screw down right, and the front of the lens protrudes beyond the bezel, so you will scratch the lens if you try to stand it up.

What is confusing me is this image posted by Katsyonak. Not sure what he is using in that setup.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 9, 2007)

He says he is using a 50mm, not a 52mm. That bezel is just like the one I have, and I can imagine it would work OK with a 50mm. He has a nice looking set-up there, however there have been quite a few posts where people (including ledean himself) have said the 52mm is a very much better lens.


----------



## katsyonak (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there,

The lense I have is the 50mm x 35mm from Sureplus Shed which seem to be currently out of stock. Originally I wanted the 52mm, but because it was out of stock I got the 50mm one. 
The lense does seem to be 50mm in diameter and it's lips thickness is approximately 2.5mm.

What I forgot to mention earlier is that I shaved the lips of the reflector so it will go deeper inside the head. I did that with both the stock reflector and the aluminum reflector I got from Kai Domain and currently use.

Here's the shaved aluminum reflector:






Here's the reflector deeper in the head:





Here with the lense above it:





and here with Kiu's bezel:





Hope it helps, and sorry about the quality of the cell phone camera pictures


----------



## DM51 (Nov 9, 2007)

No need to apologise for the pics - they are good, and illustrate exactly what you say.

Did shaving the reflector alter the focus of the lens? If the lens now sits directly on the head of the light, closer to the LED, this will have changed the focus a bit.

I mention this because I did a small experiment with mine by taking out the reflector altogether, to see what happened. This only made a difference of ~1mm distance between the lens and the LED, but it completely threw the projection out of focus. Where the image of the LED had previously been sharp, it was now all fuzzy and didn't throw nywhere near as far. Needless to say, I put the reflector back straight away!

I'm just wondering if you still have a sharp image.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 9, 2007)

I just Dremelled some of the bottom edge of my 52mm. High speed, diamond grinder, went slow. Perfect result. Top of lens now clearly not touching tabletop. Focus perfectly sharp.

Thumbnails


----------



## DM51 (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL, it looks as if you have now added glasswork to your many other accomplishments!

That lens looks as if it is _*inside*_ the head now. It must be sitting 2-3 mm nearer the LED. Do you keep the focus by not having the head screwed in all the way? And did you take out the reflector?


----------



## katsyonak (Nov 9, 2007)

Very good job *LuxLuthor*!
Now I have a good reason to buy the more expansive 52mm lense 

*DM51*, The focus is sharp but not when the head is screwed in all the way. I don't know how much the lips effect the focus, but I know that shaving the buttom part of the original reflector effected the focus mostly. If you shave too much of the buttom part you will need to focus for sure.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 9, 2007)

OK thanks, that makes sense. Mine happens to be in perfect focus when the head is screwed in the whole way. If I shave off some of the reflector or lens as you and LL did, I should still be able to focus it by just not screwing the head all the way in.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes the lens is now actually inside that upper 3-4mm lip of head which is what keeps it from touching the table when standing up. I took out the reflector when I noticed the 1D I had received from Mac didn't have one, but you could shave it down at base and top so it would fit. I don't think it makes much difference on the sharp hotspot though.

And, yes, I just screw the head out a bit more to get the same perfect focus. Lastly, I got one of those boxes of O-Rings from Harbor Tools, and found that their R-32 fatter O-Ring gave a perfect, tight screw down fit.

This issue of not being able to stand up my Aspherical Mags, and worrying about them rolling on the floor was a nagging issue....and the KIU and this customizing really did the trick.  I also like the blocking of the side spill with these normally protruding design asphericals...which gets in your field of peripheral vision.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Nov 9, 2007)

f22shift said:


> where can i get the 50mm x 35mm aspherical lens? surples shed used to have it but now they don't have anymore.
> 
> is there any other places?




I actually found an optical lens company that sells this aspheric lens, and its really quite cheap, just a dollar more from surplus shed. The only problem is this is a customized lens and the lowest order quantity they can accept is 50 pieces. Perhaps a group buy can solve this.:shrug:


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 9, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> I just Dremelled some of the bottom edge of my 52mm. High speed, diamond grinder, went slow. Perfect result. Top of lens now clearly not touching tabletop. Focus perfectly sharp.
> 
> Thumbnails


 
*WHAT?*

*LuxLuthor owns a LED? Wow.... Must be a first :twothumbs.*
Nice one to start with, throws like crazy!!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 10, 2007)

Aircraft800 said:


> *WHAT?*
> 
> *LuxLuthor owns a LED? Wow.... Must be a first :twothumbs.*
> Nice one to start with, throws like crazy!!



LOL! Yeah, how about that!!! LED's are good for something after all. Actually I have about a dozen LED lights, but this Aspherical is the only one I would want to use outside. Inside, I use LED's 90% of the time.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 10, 2007)

stitch_paradox said:


> I actually found an optical lens company that sells this aspheric lens, and its really quite cheap, just a dollar more from surplus shed. The only problem is this is a customized lens and the lowest order quantity they can accept is 50 pieces. Perhaps a group buy can solve this.:shrug:




I never did get on the list for one of Mac's aspherical lights and, after seeing one he had at the PF9 down in Califon several weeks ago , I'm dying to get one. I would now if he decided to do another build. The problem he expressed was the fact that surplus shed had run out of these--maybe he might consider another "run" although I don't know if there's 50 others quite like me--on second thought, there'd better not be!!! Ha!!!:nana:


Karl


----------



## X_Marine (Nov 10, 2007)

stitch_paradox said:


> I actually found an optical lens company that sells this aspheric lens, and its really quite cheap, just a dollar more from surplus shed. The only problem is this is a customized lens and the lowest order quantity they can accept is 50 pieces. Perhaps a group buy can solve this.:shrug:



stitch, I would be interested in a GB if these are the 52x37 lens. And if I understand the price would be $9 ea. if that is correct I could use 10 to get things rolling.

ThanX
X..


----------



## stitch_paradox (Nov 10, 2007)

X_Marine said:


> stitch, I would be interested in a GB if these are the 52x37 lens. And if I understand the price would be $9 ea. if that is correct I could use 10 to get things rolling.
> 
> ThanX
> X..



Yes, that's what they told me, $9 each lens, and it is 52 x 37. I gave them the link to the surplus shed's aspheric lens and they said it's the same. Good news though, they have 6 pieces left from a former buyer (not a CPF member), and the shipping is $38 (express mail) I think for all of 6 lenses. The company is American, but now based in China, I guessed it was outsourced. I also talked to Kai from kaidomain.com, He said that he can produce the same aspheric lens. But he is not familiar with the use of the lens so he doesn't know the market for it. Maybe if more people could persuade him. What do you guys think?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 11, 2007)

One thing I do like about this aspherical when walking outside is you can keep the beam off of cars and houses with its sharp edges. I'm sure more of the 52mm lenses will show up. The 23mm is my actual caliper measurement of the thickest point in the curvature of the two Mac and Ledean Aspherical LED Mags lenses that I bought a while ago. The focal length distance from the LED surface to where the back of the lens sits is the focal length of 37mm.

I think more of these would be gobbled up. I would likely get another 4-5 of them just to support getting them.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, this is quite the light and I'd sure be in for one or two. Lux, what about Varooj on something as this?


Karl


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 11, 2007)

I would be in for two,I purchased a 50mm lens from the shed,then I read here that they are not that good,so it has not been put to use yet.

But on the other hand people rave about the 52mm lens,so I'm in.


----------



## katsyonak (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm also in for at least two


----------



## X_Marine (Nov 11, 2007)

stitch_paradox said:


> Yes, that's what they told me, $9 each lens, and it is 52 x 37. I gave them the link to the surplus shed's aspheric lens and they said it's the same. Good news though, they have 6 pieces left from a former buyer (not a CPF member), and the shipping is $38 (express mail) I think for all of 6 lenses. The company is American, but now based in China, I guessed it was outsourced. I also talked to Kai from kaidomain.com, He said that he can produce the same aspheric lens. But he is not familiar with the use of the lens so he doesn't know the market for it. Maybe if more people could persuade him. What do you guys think?



I think if you found an actual optical manufacture that can produce the lens we should pursue them and even check with other optical sources for a good price on a quantity like 50. I'm sure Kia is sincere in his offer but would only slow the process and raise the cost. 
I would be happy to grab the 6 available to be sure they are correct and resell to a few who are anxious to do this mod.

All my info is in my profile if you would like to contact me on this.
Thanks to Lux for a great solution to a minor but aggravating and much need adjustment for these fun and useful lights.:twothumbs

ThanX
X..


----------



## IcantC (Nov 12, 2007)

stitch_paradox said:


> Yes, that's what they told me, $9 each lens, and it is 52 x 37. I gave them the link to the surplus shed's aspheric lens and they said it's the same. Good news though, they have 6 pieces left from a former buyer (not a CPF member), and the shipping is $38 (express mail) I think for all of 6 lenses. The company is American, but now based in China, I guessed it was outsourced. I also talked to Kai from kaidomain.com, He said that he can produce the same aspheric lens. But he is not familiar with the use of the lens so he doesn't know the market for it. Maybe if more people could persuade him. What do you guys think?


 

I am in for one. Let me know .


----------



## X_Marine (Nov 13, 2007)

Well I can only assume "[FONT=&quot]mellesgriot" is a reseller as after requesting a quote for a price on the 52x37 lens which sells for $28, in quantity of 50-100 I received a response that pricing for 50-100 was only 24.95.. Of course I immediately ordered 50.. NOT!.
Wow, what a break huh?. lol

I have several other sources to check with but don't think I will be able to better the price stitch has been quoted.

Hey stitch, lets grab those 6 they have just to verify it is what we all need. Let me know if I can help.

ThanX
X..
[/FONT]


----------



## TexLite (Nov 13, 2007)

X_Marine said:


> I think if you found an actual optical manufacture that can produce the lens we should pursue them and even check with other optical sources for a good price on a quantity like 50. I'm sure Kia is sincere in his offer but would only slow the process and raise the cost.
> I would be happy to grab the 6 available to be sure they are correct and resell to a few who are anxious to do this mod.
> 
> All my info is in my profile if you would like to contact me on this.
> ...


 
X..

Would like to be one of the anxious few if you do happen to get those 6.Just up the road from you,Pm or E-mail me.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## stitch_paradox (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Exmarine, sorry for the late reply. I emailed the lens company if I could just buy 2 aspheric lens for sample. They said it's ok, but the shipping would be the same for 6 pieces, which I think is $38. (quite expensive, coming from China though) So might as well get the 6 pieces right? Ex, If you're still interested just pm me. Then I just share the cost with you, cause I only want to get one or two pieces. If you want I'll pass on to you the company's email and contact info so you can talk to them yourself, because I am a really busy these days.


----------



## X_Marine (Nov 15, 2007)

Sure stitch, I'll be happy to help in any way I can.
Will pm for details. 
I would hope the s&h was for expedited &/or delivery confirmation type shipping.

And sure thing Michael, just drop me an email and we can hopefully get you fixed up if all goes ok.

ThanX
X..


----------



## stitch_paradox (Nov 16, 2007)

X_Marine said:


> Sure stitch, I'll be happy to help in any way I can.
> Will pm for details.
> I would hope the s&h was for expedited &/or delivery confirmation type shipping.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, according to them express delivery with insurance.


----------



## X_Marine (Nov 16, 2007)

stitch_paradox said:


> Yes, according to them express delivery with insurance.


Great.. pm sent.
X..


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 17, 2007)

If people only want one of these, it may make sense for those to just get it from that Melles Griot link...which has local USA shipping. I know its more expensive that the Surplus Shed and the other one, but not sure if a GB would ever happen.


----------



## Gunner12 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anchor Optics seems to have some but they might be chipped. 52mm and 33mm FL


----------



## karlthev (Nov 18, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> If people only want one of these, it may make sense for those to just get it from that Melles Griot link...which has local USA shipping. I know its more expensive that the Surplus Shed and the other one, but not sure if a GB would ever happen.



Lux, there are two 52mm lenses listed on this website, one with a focal length of 33mm and the other of 37mm. Is the difference critical or, will one suffice as well as the other?


Karl


----------



## Aircraft800 (Nov 18, 2007)

karlthev said:


> Lux, there are two 52mm lenses listed on this website, one with a focal length of 33mm and the other of 37mm. Is the difference critical or, will one suffice as well as the other?
> 
> 
> Karl


 
I don’t think you will be able to focus in the 52mm x 33mm FL, that is just too close to the back of the lens unless you have a high tower on the heatsinc. On the 52mm X 37mm FL lens from surplusshed, the head bottoms out exactly where it is focused the best with no room for error. I think a FL >37mm would be better than one <37mm, but thats my own opinion..


----------



## karlthev (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks!


Karl


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 18, 2007)

Aircraft is exactly correct. If I stick a ruler into my open Aspherical Mags and measure from LED plate to edge of head where backside of lens would rest, it is almost exactly 37mm. That is why the LED surface displays the wire tracings and edges display on white wall if you rotate to that focus. 

If focal length was 33mm, you would have the same result if you moved the LED forward 4mm (&/or ground bottom lens lip like I did which put it down inside the inner lip of Mag head.) That gives me the benefit of being able to stand it up on countertop using KIU's VL Bezel--without glass dome touching/being scratched...otherwise you have to lay it on its side...with rolling hassle.


----------



## moraino (Nov 24, 2007)

Gunner12 said:


> Anchor Optics seems to have some but they might be chipped. 52mm and 33mm FL


 
Has anyone tried out this one from Anchor Optics?

I just received two PL1028 (50mm) from Surplushed but it can't beat my friend's MAG with PL1072 (52mm).

So i am still waiting for the new working formula for that magic throw.


----------



## katsyonak (Nov 30, 2007)

Have a look here:
Feeler: Exotic AR 52mm Aspherical Lens Built for M*g $14.99 Shipped


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 30, 2007)

katsyonak said:


> Have a look here:
> Feeler: Exotic AR 52mm Aspherical Lens Built for M*g $14.99 Shipped



That's not exactly the same as the old one from Surplus Shed, and still available from Melles Griot...which had a 37mm focal length and maximum thickness is 23mm. Unless he makes a custom longer bezel, it will be hard to protect the lens, and unable to stand it up on bezel end. The KIU VL solution has been ideal at being able to stand it up, while blocking peripheral lens light (protruding lens also distracts your vision with peripheral light, unless you stick the light way out in front of your eyes)


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 1, 2007)

Kai gave some great feedback to my questions in that thread...so looks like a :thumbsup:. Thanks for link.


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 1, 2007)

You're welcome 
It looks interesting and for $14.99 Shipped it's worth checking out.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 9, 2007)

DM51 said:


> You should read this thread if you are thinking of ordering from Surplus Shed.




One person had a problem with their order and 5 other people replied stating they never had a problem with them, some of them has placed 3 orders. I purchased 40 lenses from them in two different orders and received great service. They responded to E-Mails within hours and shipped the same day the order was placed. 

Your statement makes them look like they did something bad ??

Mac


----------



## DM51 (Dec 9, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> One person had a problem with their order and 5 other people replied stating they never had a problem with them, some of them has placed 3 orders. I purchased 40 lenses from them in two different orders and received great service. They responded to E-Mails within hours and shipped the same day the order was placed.





cmacclel said:


> Your statement makes them look like they did something bad ??


That post was 1 month ago. I was drawing attention to a report which was at that stage current, and I believe the problem has since been fully and satisfactorily resolved.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 9, 2007)

Kai updated the website, looks like his *52mm X 34mm fl Aspherical Lens *will be available soon.

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3958


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, here we go again - thanks to you guys and not-so-guy-likes, I am depleting my PayPal account again!

I was looking for a source for a 44 mm lens (glass or acrylic) to replace the OEM one on my modified Kel-Lite 4 D small-head (circa 1976), and was steered over to Surplus Shed. I was a little worried when S&H did not pop up right away, but whoever answered at SS when I phoned was very quick and helpful, as well as understanding of my being elated that they use USPS ("What can brown do for..." me - stuff it, as far as I am concerned; not that I have "issues", nor carrying a grudge!).

Anywho, thanks guys!


----------

